# SSRIs Good or Bad?



## 19661 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have recently started taking an SSRI (Lexapro) and, while my depression has lifted, I feel that my gassiness and stomach discomfort have worsened. I found an article that suggests that elevated levels of seratonin are found in IBS patients. Could it be that the SSRI has worsened my symptoms?L


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Your mileage may vary.Some people's IBS seems to do a lot better on SSRI's.It isn't as simple as whole body serotonin, it has to do with how much is being kept between which nerves.Many non IBSers do have GI symptoms from antidepressants so it really is a mixed bag as to the whole will it make any given person worse or better.K.


----------



## 22383 (Apr 18, 2005)

HI Loukas,I am currently on Cipralex 10mg (Lexapro in USA)basically for anxiety & depression since may 2006. But Cipralex helped me alot for my IBS. I am back to my old self again 90 to 100% better. I used to have very bad urgencies, going to washroom sometimes 4,5,6 times per day, etc... I have tried differente antidepression pills in the past that help me with everything but IBS. Hope you can find the right one for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Loukas - as a long-term depressive with minor complications relating to IBS (ie mine is caused by the physical structure of my colon viz I have an extra loop - therefore a "lazy" colon) - if the anti-depressants are helping with your depression - I'd say stick with them. I'd far, far rather live with the very worst type of IBS than with the horrible, life-sucking condition called depression. I guess its a question of balancing out the pros and cons - that old adage "no pain no gain" rings true - again, I'd say if you feel better in yourself in any case, you'll probably feel better equipped to deal with the physical problems brought about by your IBS. Another tip, listen to Kathleen - she talks a helluva lot of sence!!Good luck and all the very best from sunny Manchester.Sue


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

You may need to give it more time. It took me about 3 months to really see improvement. It's not a cure but it helps. I used to take Imodium just about every day. I am down to once or twice a week now and it seems to be much more effective. Pain after eating is virtually gone. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Pooman - nice name, good one for parties!!!Sue


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't care for them. They caused me more problems. I won't take them again.


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

10mg Lexapro has been good to me!


----------

